# 1953 Hornet Rat Rod



## RatRodJames (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey guys! first post. I just wanted to share my 1953 Schwinn Hornet "Rat-Bike" project. Here's a list of everything I've done and everything on it. The frame is a 1953 Schwinn Hornet, when i got it, it had about 4 layers of house paint on it, the wheels are from the late 1950's (i think) it has a New Departure model "D" rear coaster brake, Dunlop front springer fork, Schwinn Whizzer gas tank, a Chinese two stroke kit, and a hand made drop stand. This bike is my baby, i have hundreds of hours into building it, (and rebuilding after a crash) and couldnt be much happier with the way it's turning out. Mods, if this is in the wrong place, i would be quite appreciative if you would move it.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi-

Welcome to the Cabe!  Always like that turned down boardtracker racer look with the handlebars.


----------



## RatRodJames (Jan 16, 2018)

thank you! that was the look i was going for.


----------



## RatRodJames (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok guys so i'm having a bit of trouble, I cant figure out what kind of fittings to use on the gas tank. It's a Whizzer tank, i just need to know what kind of thread it has on the outlet. I'm trying to make a brass or copper fuel line.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 30, 2018)

Repost the Whizzer question in the Motorized bike section and you will get a better answer.  Roger


----------



## prewarmachine (Jan 31, 2018)

Should be 1/8 npt


----------



## RatRodJames (Feb 15, 2018)

Got some new handlebars on her, also, dont have a pic, but i made a copper fuel line, and stained the dropstand belt, also, finally tweaked my exhaust so it doesnt hit the frame anymore, and added a better clutch handle


----------



## spoker (Feb 15, 2018)

brass or copper lines will crack with vibration,you might wanna use somthing else


----------



## RatRodJames (Feb 15, 2018)

i have it connected at both ends with rubber line, it should be ok


----------



## RatRodJames (Nov 5, 2018)

Wow, been a long freakin time since I've posted. Here's a recent pic. Got an upgraded pipe and a few other odds and ends. The guitar leaning against it is one that I just built.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

